# Dog had seizure after getting annual vaccinations?????



## sparksaume (Jan 27, 2011)

Background: BLM just under 2.5 yrs old
When I took him for his last set of boosters he had an allergic reaction (area around the eye started to swell), so I took him back to the vet and got a shot of steroids and antihistamine (I'm pretty sure).
So the next year when he got his shots they administered his vaccines and gave him something for the allergic reaction as a precaution. (no problems, that time).
Recent:
Took my dog to the vet a couple of weeks ago, and they gave him the medicine for the allergic reaction before giving him the vaccines and did a small physical exam also. Everything was good so we go to pay. While standing at the window paying my dog collapses on the floor peeing and trying to run while laying on his side (seizure???). So the vet directs me to pick him up and take him to the table. During that walk he came to and when I set him on the table he was able to sit up on his own. So the vet offered to keep him for a few hours and keep an eye on him for me.
My questions:
Has anybody on here had experiences with their dogs collapsing after getting annual vaccines?
The vet offered an explanation but I dont find his explanation reasonable.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't have the answer you asked for, but suggest you review his vaccination protocol. Distemper only needs to be given once every three years, and rabies is every three years in a lot of jurisdictions. Non core vaccines (and fractions like corona and lepto) can be discussed with your vet on an individual basis. My vet does not give corona, lepto, Lyme, giardia, etc. She has reasons that I will not quote as I am not a vet, but you can research them.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Have not experienced it personally but it is common. There is no such thing as annual vaccines any more--no need to vaccinate every year because of the risk of reaction and risk of suppressing the immune system. A dog with your history should have titers run and ONLY vaccinate if coverage is not sufficient and ONLY for the individual vaccine that is not positive for protection. The small animal veterinary association came out with new vaccination protocols I think in 2006. I have a copy I can email you if you PM me.

I just ran titers on four of my dogs ages 6, 5, 2.5 and 2. The 6-yr old needs a booster for hepatitis, but no other vaccinations are needed.

Meredith


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a soon-to-be 12 your old lab that had a petit mal seizure After receiving annual vaccines. I broke my rule of never giving vaccines altogether. I usually split rabies, the five way, and all lepto and lyme vaccines. My homeo pathic vet feels like I do, that it put a stress on her system. For this dog, I would keep my vaccines to a minimum, meaning only what is needed and always split them up. Find yourself a good homeopathic vet and try to find something to bolster the dog's immune system.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd say good bet, Lepto can cause bad reactions, probably no more multi-shots for him and very few single ones ever. There's a thread on here with horror stories about adverse reactions to vaccines-Rabies. Do a viral titer instead see when-if he really needs a boost. Current studies prove efficacy for 7 years on most vaccines, with only a single shot, that was the length of the study, they're doing a 14 year one now. Most vets are going to a 3 year protocol for core vaccines, but I'm of the opinion less is more. I've seen way too many bad reactions to vaccines, including alleries so bad throat closes up & dog cannot breath, seizures, and cancerous injection site sarcomas requiring amputations. They've shown a correlation of vaccination and higher cancer rates in cats, think there doing the study in dogs now. Unofficially I've seen many dogs with who get annual shots lost to cancer early 7-9yrs, while their siblings who had very minimal shots die of old age 14-16 years.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Not going to get into a long discussion here but titers do not equate to immunity. There are many diseases that are found by cell mediated immunity as much as antibodies (what is measured in titers). I do give Lyme and lepto but not at the same time as the others, and do not give corona, giardia and many of the "other" vaccines. Vaccine induced sarcomas are in cats, and recent research suggests certain genetics are prone to creating the sarcoma and they have been found at injection site of medications, not just vaccines. Also, I have removed masses from NON-injecction sites and have the pathologist call them injection site sarcomas-huh? As Amy said above it is an individual assessment of each dog and his needs, lifestyle, area involved. Reactions are very uncommon when you look at the numbers of animals given vaccines.
Like EVERY decision we make in life, everything is a risk benefit ratio.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

_*A vet that gives annual vaccines needs to go back to school or read his or her AVMA updates.*_

I never vaccinate after the booster at age 1 except for rabies every three years because its the law.

No lyme, lepto, bordatella, corona....

Some vets vaccinate cats in the tail so if a tumor develops it can be dealt with by amputating the tail.

There was just a study release showing how vaccines cause cancer.


----------

